# GoKart Trolley - Great Customer Service



## barry23 (May 27, 2020)

At the end of last year after much deliberation I purchased a reconditioned GoKart trolley from GoKarts ebay page. I liked the look of the trolley and its slightly unconventional design plus a friend had purchased one and highly recommended it so I gave it a go. I was also more inclined to make the purchase as the trolley came with a 2 year warranty despite being refurbished and seeing some of the stories of people had had with other brands it gave me some piece of mind. 

I have been very happy with it so far (its the first time I've owned an electric trolley) and now its given me the excuse to buy a cart bag to go on it too. 

However during the last round prior to lockdown it began to make a squeaking noise which was loud enough to draw comment from one of my playing partners.  I took a video of the trolley in action making the noise and emailed it off to GoKart to see what they suggested. 

To their credit in no time at all they had responded to my email, diagnosed the issue and then sent out the requisite part free of charge in the post. 

The part was very simple to swap over and now I have a lovely quiet trolley again. 

I have been thoroughly impressed with the customer service I've received and would happily recommend them based on after sales service let alone the quality of the trolley.


----------



## Robster59 (May 27, 2020)

My GoKart is over 10 years old and still going strong. I love is quirky looks. The fact I can have it up and ready in less than a minute and the excellent customer service.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 28, 2020)

Every time you get your trolley serviced by GoKart they put a new 2 year warranty on it. The service costs £100 and that includes collection/delivery and all parts. Fantastic customer service!


----------



## bigslice (Jun 12, 2020)

Ive got one and like its look, ive never had an electric trolley before and had to deal with battery charging etc. But i follow the charging bit by the book and my 18 lithium battery does easily 27 holes at Machrihanish Dunes👍


----------



## Piece (Jun 19, 2020)

Another GoKart user. I had mine completely serviced and updated when it went wrong a couple of years ago. Great service. Just not a fan of cross-shaped the storage bag!


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 19, 2020)

Piece said:



			Another GoKart user. I had mine completely serviced and updated when it went wrong a couple of years ago. Great service. Just not a fan of cross-shaped the storage bag!
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that 100%, why not just have a square bag  and have room to through shoes at in.


----------



## Turtleboy (Jun 20, 2020)

I bought a Stewart X9 Follow to replace my Auto Gokart, but I keep going back to it. So I have convinced myself to offload my X9 Follow which is a superb bit of kit. I just prefer the simplicity of the Gokart


----------



## bigslice (Jun 20, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Agree with that 100%, why not just have a square bag  and have room to through shoes at in.
		
Click to expand...

I like the bag no space wasted, fits like a glove.ihave a generic bag for ma push trolley, and im like santa delivering presents to the masses😜


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 20, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Agree with that 100%, why not just have a square bag  and have room to through shoes at in.
		
Click to expand...

I'm fine with it. I put the battery in one corner gap and my shoes in the other.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 20, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I'm fine with it. I put the battery in one corner gap and my shoes in the other.
		
Click to expand...

Must try and find a yuotube video explaining how to do it


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 20, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Must try and find a yuotube video explaining how to do it 

Click to expand...

Outside the bag, not inside it


----------



## bigslice (Jun 21, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Outside the bag, not inside it 

Click to expand...

Lol lol u had me thinking😜


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 21, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Outside the bag, not inside it 

Click to expand...

I get pissed off trying to get the thing in sometimes so this exactly what haapens.
Handle end or wheel end goes in the bottom ?


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 21, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			I get pissed off trying to get the thing in sometimes so this exactly what haapens.
Handle end or wheel end goes in the bottom ?
		
Click to expand...

Wheel end, fits much better that way.  I've seen the full length ones they use for other powered trollies and I still think this, overall, takes less space.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 23, 2020)

Replacement batteries are cheaper off e bay.


----------

